# Yoseikan Gyokushin Jujutsu



## YiLiJingLei (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi, all, 
   I was hoping someone out there might have some info to share on this system of Jujutsu. I know that Mochizuki Sensei founded Yoseikan after studying with Jigoro Kano, Morihei Uyeshiba, & Gichin Funakoshi, along with some other less famous martial arts teachers. I know that in Yoseikan, they offer a varied cirriculum of Kenjutsu, Karate, Aikido, & Jujutsu, but I'm specifically interested in the Gyokushin Jujutsu they offer. I've heard the only places I can learn it is in the Dojos in either Japan or France. Does anyone have any leads on any Gyokushin/Yoseikan Jujutsu Sensei in the US? There's gotta be one SOMEWHERE around here (I hope)! I'd also be interested if anyone has any video-footage, demos or instructional, or printed material on the subject. Thank you for your help.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 12, 2002)

You'll probably have better luck asking at www.e-budo.com I think. If you do please let us know what you find out!


----------

